# Request for threat display photos



## Windchaser (Sep 26, 2005)

My girlfriend is a photo researcher for a publisher and she would be interested in seeing some images of threat displays for use in a text book she is working on. These images would have to be professional quality photos. If any image is used, the photographer would be paid. I did do a few variations with the search here, but didn't come up with anything that would work. If you do have any high quality threat display images and would be interested in their possible publication, please contact me.

Thanks


----------



## MizM (Sep 26, 2005)

Mark, here's MY personal favorite, a male blondi.







I also have a copy of it with the background removed. Or, check out my PhotoBucket album, below, and see if there are any others you like.


----------



## BakuBak (Sep 26, 2005)

and something from me :] 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=526287&postcount=34

http://img6.picsplace.to/img6/1/b_007.jpg



I am not an expert but mayby ...


----------



## Goliath (Sep 26, 2005)

Here are a couple pics.
mike


----------



## ORION_DV8 (Sep 27, 2005)

I have the one in my avatar that you can have a large copy of, and can get more if she needs.
cheers
ORION


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Sep 27, 2005)

My contribution


----------



## metallica (Sep 27, 2005)

hi-res availeble.


----------



## gustavowright (Sep 27, 2005)

:drool: Hey guys, those are great shots from nasty TS....congrats, specially the king baboon one. Btw, is she kept in a hard/dry substrate?Seems really hard ground to my eyes though....


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't know if these are good enough quality, but here are some of mine.

_L. difficilis_






_E. pachypus_











_H. maculata_






_T. blondi_


----------



## Bigboy (Sep 27, 2005)

C. Shioedtei


----------



## Blasphemy (Sep 27, 2005)

My favorite threat photo ever is on Kelly Swift's site Here


----------



## AussieTkeeper (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey all

My threat poses














Jason


----------



## shogun804 (Sep 27, 2005)

this is the best i could muster up, female P murinus angry after molt because i stole her cast exuvium


----------



## Windchaser (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, thanks everyone. Does anyone have any good shots of Pokie threat displays? For the book, they are looking for a really impressive, eye catching image. So, the more color the better. Also, a natural looking background is prefered.

Thanks again and keep those images coming.


----------



## odinn7 (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, some of you sure got some angry Ts...


----------



## dragontears (Sep 27, 2005)

I only have a couple of my cobalt...

My favorite:







and another not so great one:







I have bigger sizes if needed...these are only 800 x 600


----------



## priZZ (Sep 27, 2005)

My favs...


----------



## Schlyne (Sep 27, 2005)

Okay, here's the weird one out of the group 
I can get you high res out of any of my photos.

My Chaco Golden Knee.  I have some other angles of this pose as well.






Not quite the best shot, but you don't often see bright red fangs either.


----------



## The Red Queen (Sep 27, 2005)

might as well post mine too... Cyriopagopus sp. "blue"


----------



## DE3 (Sep 27, 2005)

*S calceatum*

Not balanced against glass, or that rock:






another pic of several of this grouchy bug:


----------



## Whiskeypunk (Sep 28, 2005)

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> might as well post mine too... Cyriopagopus sp. "blue"


If you could set some extra lighting so the underside of that T shows up better, and get a second threat display photo, I think we would have a winner. Like set up lamps with natural lightbulbs installed, and at an angle toward the underside.



DE3s S Calcetum also looks very very good. It would be a winner but the underside is a bit drab. The pic for a textbook the pic should be stunning.

I need my own camera


----------



## DE3 (Sep 28, 2005)

Whiskeypunk said:
			
		

> DE3s S Calcetum also looks very very good. It would be a winner but the underside is a bit drab. The pic for a textbook the pic should be stunning.
> 
> I need my own camera



I'll see if I can do something about that


----------



## The Red Queen (Sep 28, 2005)

Whiskeypunk said:
			
		

> If you could set some extra lighting so the underside of that T shows up better, and get a second threat display photo, I think we would have a winner. Like set up lamps with natural lightbulbs installed, and at an angle toward the underside.


The biggest problem I have photographing Cyriopagopus sp. "blue" is that any kind of flash or bright lighting causes the blue to fade out horribly in pictures.  Her underside is completely black, and with more lighting it would probably just show up as washed out grey in the pic as well


----------



## harrymaculata (Sep 28, 2005)

heres my murinus from just taking the lid off  not the best pic but you get the idea


----------



## Windchaser (Sep 28, 2005)

OK, everyone here is the scoop. There are several of the pictures that have been posted or that people have sent me that have piqued the interest of the publishing team. Some of these images are being considered. I have been asked to make a request for additional pictures. The publisher would like to have some different options to choose from. They are specifically looking for the following pictures:

Black widows in webs with prey
Any colorful true spider (orb weavers, crab spiders) in webs with prey
Colorful species of tarantulas with prey
The following tarantula species in full threat display:
_P. murinus_
_H. lividum_
_Cyriopagopus sp. "blue"_
_Poecilotheria spp._

For the threat display, they are interested in both frontal images and sides shots. If at all possible, they would like to see the images by Monday, October 3.

Again, I want to reiterate that these images are being considered for publication in text books. The photographer for any image will be compensated accordingly.


----------



## Mandi (Sep 28, 2005)

not with prey.. but its still a pretty cool shot


----------



## Windchaser (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is an update for everyone. First, thanks to everyone who submitted any pictures. Secondly, I do know that some of the photos I sent are under consideration but unfortunately, I do not know which ones specifically. I have been told by the photo researcher working on this that she will let me know if she needs any further information, such as the photographer's contact information or a copy of the full resolution image. I wasn't given a date for when any final decisions will be made. I will try to keep everyone posted on the progress.

Thanks again.


----------

